# Sticky  Heresy-Online's FanFic Compendium v2



## Boc

Welcome to the 

Heresy Online Fanfic Compendium​
Contained below are the complete works of any author that has posted on the Heresy Online Website, starting January 1, 2010. If an author has posted this year, then their complete list of works is available (back to the founding of the website).

They are:

#
777swappamag777

A
A_bad_curry
AaronB
abitterbuffalo
Adrian
Aelthir
Akatsuki13
Alex
Alexos
Alias2003
Alsojames
Amoeba Bait
Andrei_dmitri
Andros
Andygorn
Anfo
Anne Marie
anubi_gate
ArcAngels
Arturslv
Archon Dan
Arvelen
Asmodai
Azay04
Azezel

B
Babypowder
Bane_of_kings
Bayonet
Beaviz81
Big_Cheddars
BlackApostleVilhelm
Blackguard
Bloodangelsfan
Bloodhound
Bloody Mary
bob3472
Bobg
Bobss
Boc
Braveheart
Broguts
Broken
Brother Arnold
Brother Azeek
Brother Edmund
Bulljump
Byrnz

C
Cadian81st
Calistrasza
Cambrius
Cameron the Pillager
CaptainBailean
Captain Ramius
Captain Sor Talgron
Captain Stillios
Cavash
CGall10
Chaosrider
ChaosSeer
Chapter Master Onyxius
chilledmonkeybrains
chrisman 007
Chucknorie
CJay
Ckcrawford
Col. Shafer
Commander_Culln
CommissarHorn
Commissar Ploss
Concrete Hero
CraftworldSurathin
C’Tan Chimera

D
Dagmire
Dalyon
Dark Angel
DarKnightWarlord
Dave T Hobbit
Davidicus 40k
Davo001
Deathbringer
DeathJester921
Deathnote
demonlord24
DestroyerHive
DeusMortemEst
Deus Mortis
Dicrel Seijin
Dienekes
Dînadan
Dingo1
Dirge Eterna
djinn24
Doelago
Dragonkingofthestars
Drake1813
Drohar
Dusty Warrior
Dutchy1982

E
Emperorshand89
Epidemius
Eremite
ExchangedHades
Exitus_10

F
Farseer Darvaleth
Farseer Ulthris
Fieldmaster
Fiend of Slannesh
Fire Starter Pyro
fishstickz-1
Flindo
Forkmaster
Fumble Tumble

G
Gaius Marius
Galahad
Gally912
Garrak
Gizor
Gnarvok
Gore Hunter
Gothik
Gree
Greywulf
GrimzagGorwazza
Gromtooth

H
Handbag of Joy
HarMegido
hephesto
Heresy Lexicon
Hero of Coffee
Hespithe
HOGGLORD
Holmstrom
Honorable Man
humakt

I
Ignatius Hadrian
Illiadar
imm0rtal reaper
Increaso
Initiate
IntoTheVoid
Iron Angel
Ishamael
Israfil

J
Jacobite
Jae Nankyung
Jaggedjaw
jakkie
JAMOB
JDMJapan
Jeanms_247
Jezlad
jimmy gunn
JonasGrant
Jonileth

K
Kaeim
Kaiden
Karak the Unfaithful
Keen4e
Kelann08
Khorneflake
killmaimburn
KjelThorngaard
KnejaTurch
Kravunhive
kurnugia

L
LandonCollins
Lawkeeper
Lawrence96
Legio Custode
Liliedhe
Logaan
Longfang1234
LongfangFenrika93
Lopspoon
Lord Krixzus
Lord of the Night
Lordraith
Lord Ramo
Lucast
Lucien7

M
maelstrom48
Malak Falco
Malochai
Maponus
Marineskickass2009
MaxDemone
Mcmuffin
Melsaphim
Mentok
MercenaryQ
Midge913
Mindlessness
Minizke1
Moodswing
MontytheMighty
Mossy Toes
Myen'Tal

N
Necrosis
Nicolai
Nightlord92
Nineswords
Ninja D
NoirXVII
NoPoet
Normtheunsavoury
Nueron-Nasher
Nurseninja

O
Obinhi
OneEyedSpaceMarine
Ordo Xeno Commander

P
Paladin
Pandawithissues...
Pandora
Pathfinder201
Pertwee
Phal4nx
Phil73805
Phrazer
Pickle
Pip
Primeministersinister
Professor Pumpkin
Pusser

Q
Quase
Quetzalcoatl

R
Rayler Tall
Raziel4707
Reaper45
Rems
Romero's Own
rycrisp

S
Samir_Duran
Sangus Bane
Santaire
Scathainn
Scorc_II
sea dragons
Sem'ael Elear
Serpion5
Sethis
Sguibs
Shacklock
Shaven_Wookiee
Shogun_Nate
Shugotenshi47
Silar
Silb
Silbern
Sillybee
simetradon
Sinistra
Sir Spamalot
Smokes
Snarst
Snowy
son of azurman
SonofStan
Soopah
Soul Reaper
Space Cowboy
spanner94ezekiel
Spehs_Mahreen
Squeek
Ste
Stephendutton
Superduperman717
Svartmetall
SyNide

T
Taliesin
Tau22
Tawa
TechPr1est
ThatOtherGuy
TheAllFather
Thebluemage2
TheEmperor
The Emperors Chosen
The_Inquisitor
TheJolt
The Lone Wolf
The Merchant-Prince
Therizza
The Son of Horus
TheSpore
Thesteelclaw
The_Unchanged
thomas2
Tioneph
Toclafane
Todeswind
Toffster
Treesnifer
Troublehalf
Turkeyspit
Two lls
Tyrannus

U
Ultra111
UndoubtedKhaos
Unxpekted22

V
Vali ThunderAxe
Varakir
Vaz
Vipertaja
Viscount Vash
VixusKragov
Void_Dragon
Vulkansnodosaurus
V.Valorum

W
Waltzmelancholy_07
War_Ape
WarlordKaptainGrishnak
WarWolf88
wertypop
Worldkiller
Wrath of Khaine
WriterMonkey

X
Xabre
Xela

Z
zacktheRipper
zahariel
Zanrian
zboy234
Zekk188
Zenith_of_Mind
Zinegata
Zion
Zooey72
Zwan

There are many works from established authors, as well as those that have tried their hands at fanfiction. I encourage readers to look at both those that have written several works and those that have not, to both strengthen those that strive hard to entertain the readers and to encourage those that need it.

As the latest edition to the Compendium, I have highlighted the author's who have been awarded the Seal of the Librarian in silver, both in honour and recognition of their achievements.

Whenever any of you writes a story, please post it here with a link so that I can keep the Librarium as up-to-date as possible. If you are already posted, and would like to give me a brief summary or blurb to post next to your stories to entice possible readers, feel free to PM them to me or simply reply to the thread.

If you have any concerns/feedback/questions/anything, please let me know.

Keep writing, :victory:

Boc


----------



## Boc

*#-C*

*0-9*
777Swappamag777

Emperor Willing - 40K
The Universe Began with a Bang and I am Gonna Go Out with a Boom - 40K - Strange warp activity has thrust hundreds of separate worlds into one galaxy in the Segmentum Tempestus. The Jagharty 75th War Dogs are in the middle of the Imperial campaign to retake the system. Training and indoctrination will protect them form the enemy but can they trust the outsiders thrust into their ranks and survive their personal demons?
*A*
a_bad_curry

Temptation - 40K - Humorous out-takes from the Horus Heresy
AaronB


Realm of Sorrow - WHFB
abitterbuffalo


Service Record: Josef Trekt - 40K - A series of file extracts describing the career of Pavius of the Grey Knights prior to his elevation to Grand Master.
Adrian

Thus the Song of Legend Sings - WHFB - HOES Entry 03-12: Rebirth
72 Hour Virus - 40K - Thadious Hus was brought to the brink of madness fighting renegades in the Guard. When he sees Chaos turning his family and neighbours into murderers he fights back, but at what cost?
Checking in with Father - 40K - Whether we love or hate our parents the emotion shapes our future.
It Laughed - 40K - HOES Entry 02-12: Into the Fire
Sara Watched the Dawn - 40K - a young psyker learns to be a person and not just a tool
Because We Hate Them All! - 40K - A short Word Bearers story
No Orks and Not a Chance of Snow - 40K - An Imperial Guardsman dreams of a posting away from frozen trenches.
The Dance - 40K
The Crazy Girl - 40K - A bounty hunter discovers his companion is much more than she seems.
The Smallest Germ with gothik - 40K - Plague strikes the Battle Barge "The Blessed" leaving survivors of the Anointed Marines and her crew with an impossible task.
Plans must be made - 40K - After a lifetime of killing, the heretic Bartamais is put to question by the Inquisition
Lost - 40K - His ship adrift and navigator dead, Admiral Gos Hesteris forced to make a terrible choice.l
She has Me, Both Heart and Soul! - WHFB - A man lost to the wiles of a cultist laments his weakness.
This is the End - 40K - When plague comes to Vadican Primary as it has come to so many other planets, Inquisitor Rafael V’haulston faces the difficult choice between Exterminatus and giving scientists the chance to find a cure.
Silence in their Souls - WHFB - Ravaged by the elements and shunned by nature a ship drifts empty and alone until the drew of the Bounties Beauty bring life to her decks again.
The Girl on the Black Ship - HOES #7 "Vengeance" winner
A Portrait Rendered - HOES #8 "Mercy" winner
Doubt, the Death of Faith - HOES #9 "Doubt" entry
What Price Can One Put on Deliverance? - HOES #10 "Deliverance" entry
Their Grief, My Shame - HOES #11 "Overcome" entry
Ellie - HOES #12 "The End" entry
The Files - HOES #12-01 "A Beginning" entry
The Vengeful Sun - HOES #12-01 "A Beginning" entry
It Laughed - HOES #12-02 "Into the Fire" entry
The Weight of Memories
Moment by Moment
King According to the Pact
Bored
Upon Cruel Wings
I Claim this Planet in the Name of Mars!
We Are the Shadows
Blood!
Upon the Field of Battle the Flowers Grow
The New Weapon
The Blood Roosters
Awww - Come On!- a humorous meeting between the Ruinous Powers
Now You Are A Part of Us
Alone in the Black
Corpus Delicti! The dead are among us!
Life from a Spider's View
Experiments
You Will Never Know Who I Am
Warp Spider
Upon the Altar of Bones They Set Me Free
They Fly, They Burrow, We DieThe Weeper
The Twisted
Zalzasatrean! and I Am Zalzasatrean, the Last Vampire - 40K - Two tales of Zalzasatrean the Last Vampire and his ongoing feud with Inquisitor Osenda
She Loves Me, You Know
Logan vs Alien
Listen to Me, My Son
I Think I’m Going to Stay Home Today
I am Among the Dead – and – I am Leaving the Dead
A Meeting of the Minds
A Father’s Vengeance
Ants of Terra Part I - 40K - Chaos has overrun the Equan Domain; only Therra remains pure. Not prepared to wait for the war to reach them the armies of Therra counter-attack. lead by the elite Ants.
Waiting for Winter - Other - Seasons on Hereiingspon are extreme and when winter it brings with it monsters.
But the Food - 40K - HOES Entry 04-12: Annihilation - With plague raising the dead, even the search for food is perilous
The Eyes of the Dead - 40K - HOES Third Place 04-12: Annihilation - Plague has raised the dead. Somehow Tasabar Oklees has avoided the attacks of zombies, but at what cost?
The End is only the Beginning - 40K - HOES Entry 05-12: Falling Rain
An Act of Defiance - 40K
Selfless Tears - 40K - HOES Second Place 12-06: Restitution
This Old House - Other - Although the physical location remains, David Tethers discovers he can never go home.
Man in the Mirror - 40K
Next Time I Dream - 40K - HOES Entry 12-07: Duty
Inquisitor Repentant - 40K - HOES Winner 12-08: Loyalty
In The Blink Of An Eye - 40K - One lone survivor mourns the loss of his home
Only The Guilty Should Suffer - 40K - HOES Entry 12-09: Family Ties
Though it costs me everything - 40K - HOES Entry 13-02: Grace
How We Gained The Ark - 40K
Time to hunt the men - Other - HOES 13-05: Treachery Entry
Exterminatus Fenris - 40K - When the Tyranids assault Fenris, the Space Wolves are forced to consider the ultimate sanction.
Skyrar's Dark Wolves - 40K
Restless Things - Other
Ice Wolves: Ready The Murder-Make! - 40K
Aelthir

Sigfried Rottenheart - WHFB - As reward for recovering Brandenburg from Chaos the Emperor grants the humble farmer Siegfried oversight over those lands. Spiritual riches follow and all seem well until the followers of Nurgle march.
Akatsuki13

Trial by Fire - 40K - A tale of the Tau
Alex

Glory to the Foresighted - 40K - A tale of the II Legion
Changing Sides - 40K - A tale of the Tau
Horrors in the Night - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry - WHFB - A tale of Bretonnia
Alexos

The Fall - 40K - A History of the Tyrannic Wars
Alias2003
[*]Phantom Legion - 40K - Despite his best endeavours, Lt. Gladen's unit are caught by the forces of Chaos. 

Bored in Class...Short Story! - 40K - Twenty years ago a Chaos uprising and the subsequent Inquisiton purge almost destroyed Governor Elyte's career. Now he is ready to take back everything he lost.
Bladien - 40K - An Ork WAAAGH has first broken Imperial Defenses, then the scattered pockets of resistance, removing all hope for victory. Now Brother Bladien of the Desolation Angels must fight alone merely to survive.
AlsoJames

Sundered Empire - 40K - A tale of the Imperial Guard
Amoeba Bait

An Imperial Guard Story - 40K - The childhood of Lukas Sheppard
A Short Story - 40K
Andrei_dmitri

The Varyags - 40K - A tale of the Imperial Guard
Inquisitorial Story - 40K
Andros


Faith is Stronger than Fear - 40K - The Grey Knights, warriors surpassing all but the greatest of Space Marines. Defiant to the end, unyielding and never faltering, that is what a true Grey Knight is, and they face the greatest threats that endanger the Imperium of Man. But what they truly excel at, is facing the Daemons of the Warp. On the planet Karakus, a squad of Grey Knights escorting Inquisitor Seleena, are about to be put to the test, one of which no one could imagine.
Horus Returns - 40K - Garviel Sinnderman is found in a life-pod, having apparently fallen form a clear sky. When Imperial Fists come to his planet he suddenly experiences strange thoughts as if he has lived before.
Soul Gatherers Terminators - 40K - After enough missions even the uniqueness of a space hulk may trigger memories of the past.
Risac Report - 40K - A short review of the regiments raised from Risac by Inquisitor Gortanu
andygorn

Blameless Skies - WHFB - HOES Entry 03-12: Rebirth
Neither Sweet Nor Sorrowful - WHFB - HOES Entry 02-12: Into the Fire
Viasperon's Story - Introduction and Chapter 1 -- Chapter 2 -- Chapter 3 -- Chapter 4 -- Chapter 5 -- Chapter 6 -- Chapter 7 -- Chapter 8 -- Chapter 9 - 40K - A Dark Eldar Tale
Devastation in Praag - HOES #5 "Hatred" entry - WHFB
Another Judgment Day - 40K
The Hero of Xanthius Ridge - HOES #6 "Contagion" entry - 40K
The Means to an End - HOES #7 "Vengeance" entry - WHFB
Forbidden Knowledge - HOES #8 "Mercy" entry - 40K
Shards - HOES #9 "Doubt" entry - 40K
Grabbit's Story... A Gretchin's Tale - 40K
Upon Brotherhood... -HOES #10 "Deliverance" entry - 40K
What Consequence the Roads Taken? - 40K
A Response to Invasion - 40K
E’en in the broken traitor's breast, hatred’s fires still burn deep and bright - 40K - HOES Entry 04-12: Annihilation - Lord Anshlar has been defeated by enemies within Commoragh; however he has one last chance to bring pain to the lesser races.
One Last Request - 40K - HOES Entry 05-12: Falling Rain
What Happens When It Rains? - 40K - HOES Entry 05-12: Falling Rain
A Lesson from History - 40K - HOES Entry 12-06: Restitution
Only Duty Remains - 40K - HOES Entry 12-06: Restitution
An Age Ago - 40K- HOES Entry 12-07: Duty
Purpose Renewed - WHFB - HOES Third Place 12-08: Loyalty
Reaching An Understanding - 40K
My Only True Friend - WHFB - HOES Third Place 12-11: Failure
A Courtly Summons - WHFB - HOES Entry 12-12: Innocence
Memories Denied - 40K - 2012 Fiction Competition Entry
Closest Thoughts - 40K - HOES Entry 13-04: Contest
Anfo

Fall from Grace - 40K - A tale of the Pyre Chapter
Angelofdeath690

Battle for the Relics - 40K - A battle between Salamanders and Tyranids
Anne Marie


The Tao of WAAAGH! - 40K - Adept Margaret of the Adeptus Anthrologos is ignored and mistreated by everyone until she is sent to question an Ork prisoner.
Incubi Umbraque - 40K
Blighted - 40K
Liar Within, Foe Without - 40K
A Remedy for Agonies - 40K - Sometimes Emperor's Children just want to have fun.
Spoils to the Victor - 30K
Cull - 40K - A Scouring Era tale with Chapter Master Amit of the Flesh Tearers
The Makchang Shed - 40K
anubi_gate

Wolf Brothers - 40K - A tale of the Space Wolves
Awaken - 40K - A Necron Tale
Gods and Overlords - A Necron/Chaos Story
Arcades Dolor

Entombed - 40K - Told from the point-of-view of a Dreadnought
ArcAngels


The Sh'uiset enclave incident - 40K - When Inquisitor Silas Hoth hears of a Tau enclave surrounded by two Imperial Guard regiments he jumps on the opportunity to capture an Ethereal
The Opsillion Incident - 40K

Stone Dragons SM Story - 40K - Initiate Caiden Holtzen of the Stone Dragons is textbook perfect in training but will his knowledge suffice in the crucible of battle?
Archon Dan

A Dracon's Ambition - 40K - Koreval Blackthorn of the Kabal of the Shadow's Bane vows to lead the Dark Eldar to dominion over the galaxy.
227-5 - 40K - A short story from the perspective of a lowly Necron Warrior of the Jiang Shi dynasty, describing a battle of Draugr.
Into Frozen Hell - 40K - a companion story to 227-5. Following a young, neophyte guardsmen on his flight to the Draugr system and the ensuing battle.
arturslv

Commissar Raege’s Adventures - 40K - A disgraced Commissar finds a new life.
The Emperor Protects - 40K - A Sister of Battle struggles against temptation.
The Emperor Protects II - 40K - Guardsman Ventory struggles against an impossible foe.
Gav and Bob
Legio Vereor
In the Hiding
Nowhere To Hide - An IG Novel in Progress
Commissar Raege's Adventures
Push Them Back - Sins of a Solar Empire
On the Biology of Asli
Rise and Fall
Mirra, Mirra, on Da Wall
Love Can Bloom
Arvelen

Oath of the Fallen - WHFB - A Dragon manipulates Orcs
Asmodai


Breaking the Siege of Ocaton Prime - A Fire Lords Story - 40K
The Way of the Thunder Fist - A Short Chapter Story - 40K


Azay04

Every Cloud has a Mechanical Lining - Anime/Cyberpunk - the story of public security section 9 special agent Batou
Azezel

Twas the Night Before Emperor Day(ed.) - 40K - A poem
An Emperor's Day Tale(ed.) - 40K - A poem
*B*
Babypowder

Alpha-Plus - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Plagueborn
Bad Badger

An Unwelcome Chill
Bane_of_Kings - User Library

Fist of Iron
Death Bay - An Inquisitorial Fanfic
Cracking the Code - An Imperial Guard Fanfic
Emperor's Elite - An Imperial Guard Fanfic
Vanquisher - A Vanquishers Novel
Heresy Online's First 40K/Doctor Who Crossover
Hold or Die - An Imperial Guard Short
Host of Angels - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Guardians of Darkness - A Raven Guard Novel - A Raven Guard Novel - Captain Mortem Kardon of the Raven Guard 4th Company Must Take Kathius from the Heretics that Hold it, alongside elements of the Imperial Guard. However, with the unexpected arrival of several warp storms, cutting of Kathius from the rest of the universe, and the apperance of a warp rift, the 4th Company and their Imperial Guard allies seem doomed. However, unexpected relief comes from a Chapter thought Long extinct - The Eternals, deemed renegade by the Imperial High Command. How they got there is a mystery, but why they were there matters more. The Eternals are a Chapter Disgraced by the Imperium, and would only fight alongside their former allies in the most direst conditions. However, these conditions are certianly dire, but Kardon thinks that the Eternals may have an alternative motive. For another force lies in the heart of Kardon, stretching back to the days of the Horus Heresy.

Can Kardon find what lies there, and will he be able to inform the rest of the Chapter of his discovery?
The Eleventh Legion
The Shadows - An Inquisitor Hakeon Novel
Honour and Sacrifice
The Chronicles of Madness
Doomsday
Winter's End - 30K - 2012 Fiction Competition Entry
Bayonet

First In
Beaviz81

The first action
The Ambush - 40K
The Guide to be a good commissar - 40K
Issue 599.920.120 of Commissar Weekly. Executions and the weapons of choice - 40k
Weapon of Choice - 40K
The Emperor's Blood Chapter IV - 40K
Vengeance and familiarity - 40K
Emperor's Blood Chapter V -
Big_Cheddars


The Thing That Never Should.... - WHFB - A Moulder animates his new creation
BlackApostleVilhelm

History of the Eighth Grand Company
A Meeting of Minds
Warriors of Iron
BlackGuard

For the Daemon Emperor!
A Burden to Bear - 40K - HOES Entry 04-12: Annihilation
Kill-Team: Tinderbox - 40K - Brother Konrad of the Black Templars is disappointed to be taken away from hunting psykers to serve the Deathwatch.
Black Steel Feathers

Companion to Champions - 30K/Moorcock
Companion to Champions II
The Black Aquila
Lorgar Finds the Word! And the Word Is...
Bloodangelsfan

The Emperor's Chosen
The Emperor Be Damned
Green iz Best
Seeds of Destruction
The Letter - A tragedy
Word Bearers - A Short Story
The Town
Bloodhound


Journal of a Chaos Marine - 40K - Notes from the diary of a Chaos Space Marine in the Black Legion
Bloody Mary

On the Razor's Edge
The Grief
Ripples
Unclean - 40K - HOES Third Place 05-12: Falling Rain
Debts - Other - HOES Entry 12-06: Restitution
On the Nature of Duty: A speech delivered by the Chaplain Cadmus Gracchus of the Imperial Fists - 40K - HOES Third Place 12-07: Duty
Of Beasts and Men - Other - HOES Entry 12-08: Loyalty
The Brightest Star - 40K - HOES Winner 12-09:Family Ties
Thing - 40K - HOES Second Place 12-11: Failure
End - 40K - HOES Third Place 13-01: Last Stand
A Princess's Steed - Other - HOES Third Place 13-02: Grace
Lesson - 40K - HOES Entry 13-03: Contempt
In the Line of Duty - 40K - HOES Third Place 13-04: Contest
Serenity of Purpose - Other
bob3472


Raising the Primarchs - 40K - Chaos scattered the Primarchs throughout the galaxy, but would the Empire of Man been any less chaotic if they had not? It might well have been more humorous.
The Diary of Professor Cornelius Galatius - WHFB - In an attempt to discover Orc culture the Professor and his assistant disguise themselves as Greenskins.
Bobg

The Fate of Mars - 40K/Other - The Imperial Cruiser Fate of Mars is attacked by Daleks.
Landfall - 40K - The Inquisition come to Landfall seeking a powerful artefact; however they are not alone in their search.
Sagum's Friends
Aima'thaya
The Blade Falls - The Badab Crusade
Incarceration
The Eternal Curse
Bobss

Birth of an Avatar
Acid - A Fallout Based Short
Bride of Khorne - A WHF Short
Shield of the Emperor; Shield of Dorn - 40K - Featured Fiction February 2012 - Details an encounter with a group of Imperial Fists and the favoured children of The Blood God Khorne, and the chilling aftermath that follows.
The Krieg Way - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
The Crimson Keeper

Boc - User Page

Nothing Left - An Imperial Guard Short, Winner of the June 2010 Read in a Rush Competition on Black Library Bolthole
Innocence Lost - A Commissariat Short, Updated 18 May
Sons of Larilla - An Imperial Guard Novel, Updated 3 July
The Plains of Herdias Prime - An Imperial Guard short, HOES #6 _Contagion_ entry
Awakening - A Space Marine Short, Winner of the May 2010 Read in a Rush Competition on Black Library Bolthole
Lumen Imperatis - A Rainbow Warriors Short
Betrayal - A Horus Heresy Short
Submersion - An Alpha Legion Short
The Birth of Decay - A Death Guard Short
Fall from Grace - An Inquisitor's Journey, Interactive Storytelling
Vraks - The Unholy Book of Blood, on the Summoning of An'ggrath in the Vraks Campaign
Are You Ready, Brother? - An Alpha Legion Short, HOES # 3 _Betrayal_ entry
It is Better - An Alpha Legion Short, HOES # 8 _Mercy_ entry
Grey - A Venom Guard Short, HOES # 2 _Thirst_ entry
Sons of Larilla - An Imperial Guard Novel, WIP
Skull Reaper - An Chaos Space Marine Novel, WIP
The Emperor Protects - An Imperial Guard Short Story and 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Braveheart

Cafe Royale
Brodingman87


The Hyperion Rebellion: Episode 1 - 40K
Broguts

Brilliant Azure
The Journal of Captain Artur Torsten
The End of Order-A tale of heresy.
The Pleuric Chronicles- my Magnum opus, or rather a tale of war on many fronts.
The Garden Of Eden - A tale of one living an animalistic fantasy aka Furry Fantasia
Tales from a Farming County - A tale of sorrow, loss and vampires, *NOT TWILIGHT*
The Last Day - a ballad of a marauding madman
And All is Set Back To Zero - a short about betrayal in the ranks of chaos.
The Seeds of Mania - The Origin of a Madman
Broken

Hidden by Light
Brother Arnold

The Truth About the Warp
Orkland: Da Furst Wun
Brother Azeek

Azeek
Brother Emund

Into the Fire - 40K - HOES Entry 02-12: Into the Fire
The Truth Must be Hidden - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
When Only the Best Will Do
Deathshead - 40K - Featured Fiction December 2011 - Details the life on one Johan Sebastien Dietz, from his humble beginnings on the world of Jirmania Prime to his time in the Imperial Guard and the encounter that will forever alter the course of his life.
Annihilation - 40K - HOES Entry 04-12: Annihilation
The Hunted - 40K
The Hunted (2) - 40K
Bulljump


The Last Peaceful Place in the Galaxy - 40K


Byrnz

Another Meal
The New Era - A Sable Swords Novel
A Chapter's Legacy - A Sable Swords Short
*C*
Cadian81st


A Quick Fic about Medusa V - 40K - Brother Jay of the Grey Knights is aassigned a routine guard post at Deimos space port. However not all passengers share his loyalty to the Imperium.
CaliBeR

Servants of Mankind - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Calistrasza

Repeat After Me - 40K
Falcata: An Account of the Titan War on Sarinor - 40K
Survival of the Fittest - 40K - HOES Entry 13-04: Contest
Cambrius


Chosen - 40K - When a falling star brings foul monsters to his people's land, Cambrius must take up arms.
Last Reunion - 40K - a sequel to Chosen
Cameron the Pillager

The Coming Night
CaptainBailean

*Under the Red Sky* -- Chapter I -- Chapter II -- Chapter III -- Chapter IV
*Killer Angels* -- Chapter I -- Chapter II -- Chapter III
Captain Loken


Lord of Darkness - 40K
Traitor's Reborn - 40K


Captain Ramius

Terminator - 40K - Captain Ramius of the Ultramarines spearheads an assault on a Chaos stronghold.
Shadow Games - 40K - An uphiver comes slumming in search of a rare import.
Captain Sor Talgron

The Civil War
The Seeds of Heresy
Captain Stillios

Brothers Bound
Cavash


Piercing Dark - 40K
CGall10

Simba's Story - 40K - Sole survivor of an Ork assault, Simba joins the 1st Veteran Squad.
Chaosrider

Storm Spartans
ChaosSeer


The Unknown Marine - 40K
Chapter Master Onyxius


My Short Stories (all races) - 40K - an ongoing series of short stories
chilledmonkeybrains


Orky Short - 40K
Alien Tyrant Rampage in Praetoria Hive! - 40K
H a r b i n g e r: C o n t a c t - 40K - A series of short stories based upon the discovery and exploration of the dread hulk Harbinger, an ancient craft that harks back to the Age of Heresy, by a greed-driven Rogue Trader
F A L L E N - 30K
chrisman 007


Battle of Hive Infernus - 40K
Chucknorie

A Soldier's Dying Wish
Cjay

No Way to Win
Imperial Guard Short
ckcrawford

Iron Soul - Pre-Heresy Iron Warriors Story
Iron Bends, but Steel Breaks
A Lost Legion
The Presumption of Innocence - 40K - HOES Entry 12-12: Innocence
The Means to an End - 40K - Second Place 2012 Fiction Competition - An 11th Black Crusade Story
Col. Schafer

Dreams - The Emperor Protects - 40K - Guardsman Alexandre Dretchnov is always the lone survivor; but is he blessed or cursed?
There is Only War
The Shit Just Hit the Fan
The Day After Emperor’s Day
*Rebirth* - Part One - Part Two - Part Three - Part Four - Part Five - Part Six - Part Seven - Part Eight - Part Nine - Part Ten - Part Eleven
Commander_Culln

A Ghost War
CommissarHorn

The 43rd Company - 40K - With Orks about to overrun the city, the 43rd Support Snipers must stand between the evacuation and certain death.
The Horus Heresy - A Prologue
Insanity
Catachan Crowe, Fighting Around the Galaxy
One Guardsman's War
Traitor
The Universal Bar
The Warp Bar
Warp Bar 5

Commissar Ploss - User Page

At the End of All Things - Iron Diamond Space Marines Short
Retribution - An Iron Diamond Space Marines Short
The 500 - An Iron Diamond Space Marine History/Background Article
The Silencing of Warboss Grogz - An Iron Diamond Space Marine History/Background Article
*The Ghost of Iron* - A 40K Novel - Prologue -- Chapter 1
Who Am I? (Loyal to the End)
Concrete Hero

The Roots of Betrayal - A Dark Angels Story
Waywatcher
Armoured Core - A Non GW Fiction
Psychic Trails
CraftworldSurathin


An Old SW Fanfic - 40K
C'Tan Chimera

It Doesn't Feel Bad Anymore
A Warped Perspective


----------



## Boc

*D-F*

*D*
Dagaz Vau


Harbingers: A Meeting of Brothers - 40K
Dagmire

A Day in the Life of a Guardsman - 40K - Corporal Grundar describes just another day clearing Orks.
Dalyon


Turning Point - 40K - Too brave or too stupid for his own good, Joseph not only earned but accepted a transfer from the PDF to the Imperial Guard. Now he is fast making a name for himself as an assault specialist.
Dark Angel

Inquisitor's Warrant. - 40K - Lord-Inquisitor Helios and the flamboyant Rogue Trader Lucius Strabo embark on an adventure into Tau space. Along the way they run into Tyranids, Astartes and ghosts of the past. Helios knows something about the disappearance of Lucius' father, but will he give in to the longings of his new ally?
The Battle at Cragged Heart - 40K - on a world long fallen to Chaos battle comes to a backwoods settlement.
Tears of Gold - 40K - Captain Ventranian of the Rainbow Warriors refuses to accept the place of psykers in his Chapter.
The Birthing
The Raven
Eaters of Worlds
Descent into Hell
Sons of Iron
The Chronicles of Raymond the Templar
World War II: An Alternative History
Black Be the Day
Eagles High
Heaven and Hell Trilogy: Book One - Alliance
Caliban Dies
Halo: Hope - Other
Fate - 40K/Other
The Rusting of Golan - 40K - with unexpected 22
Of Serpents and Lions - 40K
DarKnightWarlord

Trial of Blood
Prelude to Armageddon
Dave T Hobbit

The Truth is Outer - Other - Mulder and Scully travel to the Frozen North to investigate reports of bodies plummeting from the skies.
Kidnapped - 40K - HOES Winner 02-12: Into the Fire
Strength in Adversity - Other - An short alliterative piece about the binding of the Fenris Wolf.
Luck of the Dice - 40K - HOES Second Place 03-12: Rebirth
The Blessing of Olfa Jofhond - WHFB - An extract from the Saga of Olfa Jofhond, Champion of Slaanesh, regarding how he gained his signature mutation. Rendered in alliterative verse.
Blood on Metal - 40K - Newly promoted to head of Variant Recidivism on Vixus III, Intelligencer Venria Atella faces jurisdictional nightmares and confusing crimes.
Clear Skies - 40K - HOES Entry 04-12: Annihilation - When an unknown enemy threatens Kriuper Admiral Tarsias Fallik must decide the true meaning of victory
Blossom - 40K - HOES Second Place 05-12: Falling Rain - When Jerek Austan joins the PDF his wife Mari is left to run the farm alone during the worst drought in living memory.
Fair Shares - 40K - HOES Third Place 12-06: Restitution - When Scout Harrin Beckles recovers conciousness he s has been left for dead. Can he locate the enemy before they find him?
Fair Shares: The Director's Cut - 40K - an extended version of Fair Shares which delves more into Harrin's mind.
Freedom - 30K - HOES Winner 12-08: Loyalty - The Emperor wants to find even the smallest disagreement with his grand plan, but will his strategy be too effective?
Washed Clean - Other - HOES Third Place 12-12: Innocence
Pig Boy - WHFB - HOES Second Place 13-03: Contempt - Pig Boy has not spoken since birth. Unable to argue he is given the worst tasks and the hardest blows.
Davo001

*Golithia* -- Chapters 1-4 -- Chapter 5
Contact
Tyrannid Encounter
Davidicus 40K

War Tested, Emperor Approved - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
With Body and Mind - 40K - HOES Second Place 02-12: Into the Fire
The Cycle - 40K - HOES Winner 03-12: Rebirth
As You Command - 40K - HOES Entry 04-12: Annihilation
Bringing Life, Bringing Death - WHFB - HOES Entry 05-12: Falling Rain
deathbringer

A Tale of the Red Cape - 40K - HOES Entry 02-12: Into the Fire
Revenge - Joint Story with Concrete Hero
Heart of Stone
Radical
DeathJester921

The Temptation and Eternal Damnation of Brother Kaleb
deathnote

Black Storm
demonlord24

Screaming in The Dark
Bravery
Frontlines
Pride - 40K - HOES Entry 04-12: Annihilation
Prelude to Freedoms Legion - 40K
Civil War - 40K - HOES Entry 05-12: Falling Rain
DestroyerHive

New Year's Lock-In
New Year's Lock in, Year Two
Deus Mortis

First Story
Renegades 6: Bright Swords - 30K - The Emperor has betrayed Mankind. He has sold his loving populace out to the Dark Gods of the Warp for unimaginable reasons. After the massacre of Prospero, Horus has just over nine legions at his command. Despite the formidable numbers at his disposal and the many worlds also flocking to his banner, there are fears that this will not be enough. Some outposts have reported creatures of an unknown nature suddenly appearing and massacring whole populaces. The Warmaster is not taking this threat lightly, and so has resolved to form a new force to combat this threat most dire. But, some battles are best fought in quiet. Lights shinning in the darkest night.
Nothing But Contempt... - 40K - HOES Entry 13-03: Contempt
DeusMortemEst


The Wolf in Man - Prologue: The Last Wanderers - 40K - Ulvgrim Foulblood of the Space Wolves is lost in time and space. Only a bargain with Khorne himself offers the hope of freedom.
Dicrel Seijin

Beneath Our Feet
Elements of Order - Episode 1
From Darkness into Time Immemorial - HOES #12-01 "A Beginning" Entry
Iron Grot - 40K - HOES Entry 03-12: Rebirth
Only War - 40K - HOES Entry 04-12: Annihilation
dienekes

Eversor
The Resistance
Dînadan

You Can't Escape Destiny
A Box
Death through Duty
Continue the Story
Dingo1

Gorim Da Teef Smasha
Dirge Eterna

Last Stand - 40K - Guardsman Hawke has triumphed over against traitor guardsmen, but can he survive the Death Guard?
Finest Hour - 40K - Wing Leader Kyrra Varsin of the the 267th Archeron lacks appropriate respect for the chain of command. Will results in combat be enough to save her?
The Emperor Protects - 40K - Featured Fiction - The Imperium believes that Tyranids are a faceless horde that exists only to consume life. How will they handle a Lictor that kills only in self-defence and enjoys playing regicide?
Chronicles of Deimos - 40K - Takes up the story of Altair following the fleet action above Deimos.
Forsaken - 40K - Recounting the adventures of Corporal Tobias "Twitch" Stalger from recruitment into the Imperial Guard, through Basic, and beyond....
Oathbreaker - WHFB - Featured Fiction - The story of an elf traveller and his dragon companion. After saving a group of Empire troops from a Dark Elf attack, they find themselves working as mercenaries and fighting the Warriors of Chaos!
Erebus - 40K
The Lighthouse - 40K - The Lighthouse station is far from Earth where the Astronomican starts to weaken. Now its inhabitants are weakening as well.
Frozen North
Only in Death
Affliction: Fall of Sanction
Redemption
Steel Talons
Grey Ghosts
409
From the Ashes
The Unsung War
Shadow of Dawn
djinn24


The War Council - 40K - An Iybraesil Short Story
Doelago

The Life and Career of Commissar Volkmann
The Valos 7th Drop Troops Regiment: Counter Attack
Hell's Gate
Chosen of the Emperor
The Planet of Ice
Big Mek Vaptos' Huge Gun
The Undying Foe
Bloody Damnation
Uprising
Heresies, Lies, and False Hope
After Life Ended - Or Should Have...
Ghost in the Twilight
An Imperial Guard Story
Lictor Alpha
Doomwolf


The rise of the Ebon Hawk - 40K
dragonkingofthestars

Alliance Armor
Lone Dreadnought
40k VS 2k - _Orks invade 2012 Earth, Seattle is destroyed, can the USA stop them?_
40k VS 2k - The Eastern Front - _NATO invades the ork-infested Middle East, will the new player tip the balance in Earth's favor?_
The First Human-Elf War
Drake1813

Fallen Planet
Trench-Snakes
Lost
Defence of Tenris
Rise of Krogus
Drohar


Gorvornan Special Forces of the Hidden Path - 40K
dsol


The 16th Hour - 40K
Dusty Warrior

*Age of Apostacy* -- Part One -- Part Two
Dutchy1982

The Hunt
*E*
Emperorshand89

Ages of Secrets
Shadows, Secrets, and the Greater Good
Armored Fury: A Story of Vengeance
Epidemius

Truth and Lies
Eremite

The Dance Without End
The Prodigal Son
One More Hit
The Greater Good
Stark Truths - 2010 Fiction Competition Runner-Up
Hunter's Reach
Vengeful Spirit
Tactica Xenos
ExchangedHades

Death of the Raven
Feels like Rust...
Exitus_10


The Prophet's War - 40K - For the past twenty years the Prophet has passed through the broken worlds of the Darkvale; a cluster of several dozen worlds dedicated to the Old Faith, hidden in the unclaimed fringes of the galactic north east of the Sagittarius Arm between the Mordant Zone and the cursed, enemy worlds of Ultramar.


*F*
Farseer Darvaleth

The Sick Child
Farseer Ulthris


One Last Breath
Cries of the Damned
The Bladeweaver Saga - Part One
The Epitaph of the Void Skulls
The Darkness - A Tale of the Deathbrood
The Tale of the Lord of a Thousand Flayings - 40K
Exiled Son - 40K
Written in Flesh - 40K - HOES Entry 13-03: Contempt
A Peculiar Debate - HOES Entry 13-04: Contest
Divided We Stand, United We Fall - 40K
Piercing Sun - 40K
The Infernal Legacy: Sagas of Korillian - Other
The Inquisitor's Travails - 40K
Fieldmaster


A Line in the Sand - 40K
Fiend of Slannesh

'Til Death Do Us Part - A Warhammer Fantasy story
Fire starter Pyro

Bringers of Doom, Guards of Anarchy
Reap the Harvest
fishstickz-1


A War of Shadows - 40K - On a planet fallen to Chaos an empty man declares war on corruption.
Flindo

Blood Lizards
Forkmaster

The Death Cards
Fumble Tumble

The Bleeding Meadows


----------



## Boc

*G-I*

*G*
Gaius Marius

Fire Beast
Galahad


The Augustus Torchwood Files - Chapter 1: The Hapes Incident - 40K - Inquisitor Torchwood is undoubtedly a Radical but is he also a renegade? Does it matter if it brings results?
Gally912

For Every Battle Honour - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Garrak


The Price of a Mile - 40K - The Tyrelius Cluster has fallen to Chaos. Living or dying the massed forces of the Imperial Guard win back ground mile by slow mile.
Crow's Bridge - Other
Gizor


Blood and Rust - 40K - In the Dark Age of Technology, the ancient Mechanicus created mechanical marvels beyond all reckoning and established a zenith of understanding. Most notable of these marvels is Mars itself. The ancient Magos created pure iron from the rust of the planet's surface and used the pure ore to create many alloys. Much of the metal was used on Mars itself, filling it with quadrillions of tons of metallic entrails that created a labyrinth of unimaginable complexity. However, among the machines of Mars, there are some machines that outdate humanity by eons upon eons, lost in the deepest hell-pits of the Cradle of Technology.
Gnarvok

No Matter the Present, the Past Always Plagues
Gore Hunter


The Emperor Reborn - 40K - A being of unstoppable might single handedly sweeps away an Ork horde, but is it really a the greatest of all warriors?
gothik

Starting Over - 30K - HOES Entry 03-12: Rebirth
The Gods Know Best - 40K - HOES Entry 04-12: Annihilation
II Legion Collection with jonileth - 30K - The Shadow Wraiths Legion follow the Emperor's command to withdraw from the Crusade into hiding.
Ancient Ties - 40K
Until It Sleeps - 40K - HOES Entry 02-12: Into the Fire
Trial by Fire - 40K - HOES Entry 02-12: Into the Fire
Echoes of the Past - 40K - A frontier world plays host to three skilled hunters, each pursuing powerful prey and each other.
Renegades: An Alternative Heresy Tale - 30K - The Emperor has emerged from his self imposed exile a different being. Gathering only some of the Primarchs to him, he reveals galaxy-shattering changes to the Crusade.
Renegades 2: The Flames of Belief - 30K - The Emperor seeks to bring a new age of enlightenment, confident in his power to rule the gods of Chaos and bring them to his way of thinking. However, some of the Primarchs view the price as too high.
Renegades 3: The Fate of Prospero - 30K - To teach Magnus a lesson, The Emperor and Lorgar have charged Angron with destroying the Thousand Sons home world but to bring Magnus and his powerful inner circle back alive. Magnus and Russ rush to Prospero before Angron and his war hounds can get there.
Renegades 4: The Emperors Will - 30K - With Prospero in ruins the Emperor can no longer keep his plan secret. He orders Vulkan to meet with the Khan and convince him to join the new faith.
Renegades 7: When Death Calls - 30K
After Caliban
Necropolytic Nightmare
Flawless - A Tale of the Flawless Host
The Air Tonight - Prelude to Ancient Ties, the origins of Jubal Suncreamer, annointed of the Word Bearers.
Coming of the Gods - an unknown word bearer tells how he believes the gods came into existence.
Beginning - the first story of Mikhail Trueze, 3rd company vetren sargent of the Night Lords and a favoured son of Konrad Curze and the start of his quest to find the reincarnated soul of Night Huanter.
The Brothers
The Wolf God
The Jeremy Kyle Brothers' Special
The Strangest Night Out
Pleasure Palace - HOES #2, Thirst Entry
Kannada - HOES #3, Betrayal Entry
Forevere Fallen - HOES #4, Turning Point Entry
Both Sides of the Coin - HOES #5, Hatred Entry
The Idol - HOES #6, Contagion Entry
The Price of the Past - 40K - HOES #7, Vengeance Second Place
The Price of the Past Reworked - 40K - Constan Trousan of the Rapture has finally found his brother's killer; but will victory bring peace?
The Price of Fear - HOES #8, Mercy Entry
I Walk the Line - HOES #9, Doubt Second Place
Deliver Us from Evil - HOES #10, Deliverance Entry
Last Man Standing - HOES #11, Overcome Entry
Bitter Moon - HOES #12-01, A Beginning Entry
The Smallest Germ
Calling in the Debt - 40K - HOES Entry 12-06: Restitution
In Death Duty Does Not End - 40K - HOES Entry 12-07: Duty
Bloodlines - 40K - HOES Entry 12-09: Family Ties
Innocence Lost - 40K - HOES Entry 12-12: Innocence
Barrel of a Gun - 40K - 2012 Fiction Competition Entry
For The Emperor - 40K - HOES Entry 13-01: Last Stand
In the End - 40K - HOES Entrant 13-01: Last Stand
Renegades 10: Long Forgotten Sons - 30K 
The Emperor has met with the beings in the warp and emerged a different man. Gone is the Imperial Truth; the Emperor believes he is now a god, vindicating all that Lorgar had preached for centuries. Only Horus and his armies can hope to save the humans from the laughter of thirsting gods. But can that laughter be silenced and the Emperors power as the supreme god be recognised, when the Emperor sends his Son of the Night to complete a mission so secret that not even Lorgar or Dorn know anything about it?
Renegades 11: A Fall of a Legion - 30K
Renegades 12: Secrets. Lies, and Paranoia - 30K
Gree

Hydra
Measure of a Man
Dust to Dust
Gatekeeper
Greywulf

Scientia Potentia Est
Wags
You Are Astartes
Vengeance
Sturm's Spectres
The Trench
As the Dwarf Tunnels
GrimzagGorwazza

The Lineup
The Prophecy
First Blood
Life Twin Linked - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Gromtooth

A Space Marines Short
*H*
Handbag of Joy


Corruption Within - 40K - Even victory against the Tyranids is no defence
HarMegido


Warhammer 40,000: Reimagined
hephesto


The Eye of the Serpent - WHFB - In the jungles of Lustria the wisdom of the Lizard men is challenged by the cunning of the Skaven.
Heresy Lexicon

I Am Not a Heretic
Hero of Coffee

The Undying Life of Anvil Thawn
Hespithe


In Lord Mai's Service: Brendan Jericho's Tale - 40K - Leaving the safety of Nagoria Orphanage and Refuge, Brendan is indentured to the Imperial Guard
In Lord Mai's Service: Mr Jacoby's Tale - 40K - Following his collapse while battling Tyranids, Mr Jacoby is tested for outside influences.
HOGGLORD

Dark Angels
Holmstrom

Vengeance at Atripus - The Return of the Knights Adamant
The First of Twelve - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
For the Fallen
Honorable Man

Deus Ex Machina, or The Demise of Konor Ruinclaw - 40K - Warsmith Ruinclaw leads the Iron Warriors to victory over the Black Templars
Musings of a Warsmith - 40K - Konor Ruinclaw surrenders to boredom and nostalgia.
Random Iron Warrior Short - 40K - Konor Ruinclaw has a captured Imperial Fist brought before his court.
No Pity - 40K
HorusDidNothingWrong


The Fog of War - 40K
humakt


Poisoned Chalice - 40K - When Canoness Serena of the Sisters of Our Martyred Lady answers a call for aid from the Basilica of Saint Maltho she fears the worst for the basilica was built to hold heretical artefacts in safety.
*I*
Ignatius Hadrian

Drums
For the Emperor
Techmarine
Abaddon's Job Interview
Dark Ponderings
A Raven at Dawn
Renegade
The Drop - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
A Letter Home
Illiadar

Souls of Blood - An Inquisitorial Short
imm0rtal reaper

Run
In the Hands of the Emperor
To Kill an Inquisitor
Holding Back the Swarm
increaso

Force of Nature - A Wood Elves Short
There are Worse Things than Gods
Settling the Score - HH
Trial by Fire
Initiate

The Half-Moon Crusaders
Little People, Big World - 40K - Like all Frost Angels, Veteran Sergeant Fidas prefers the cold, so a jungle planet of Yustav VII is trying enough even before the enemy attack
The Frost Angels
Index Astartes Frost Angels
False Patriots
Timothy Grange
The Tyrant of Frisia VII - The Tale of the Executioners
Seraphim
Saint Adamant
IntoTheVoid

I. The Ascension of Hebron Asyder
Iron Angel

The Battle for Necrid Beta
Fall of the Old Ones - 40K - In the distant past, the War in Heaven rages. Gahat-Siil, warrior and historian, and Sinnat-Val, scientist and engineer, uncover the secret to the victory of the Necrontyr over the opression of the Old Ones, and hurry to deliver this discovery to their enigmatic masters. Victory is stripped from them at every turn however, and their triumph soon turns to desperation...
Tales of the Reclamation - 40K - a series of short stories about Necrons
Ashes to the Stars - 40K - HOES Entry 12-06: Restitution
Necron Characters - 40K
Ishamael

Cognitive Gaps Regarding the Tau Xenos
Israfil

The Dantellan Insurrection - 40K
The Progeny - 40K - Despite being trapped on a Space Hulk Castigator Phractus seeks to maintain discipline


----------



## Boc

*J-M*

*J*
Jacobite

Var and His Little Trip - 40K - In the city of Grofis Magna the Architect has twisted the Imperial Faith to his own ends. Not knowing they are now rebels the PDF defend their home against an orbital assault lead by Inquisitor Icarus Var.
The Last Patrol
With Allies Like This.... - 40K - HOES Entry 13-03: Contempt
A New Age Dawning - 40K
Jae Namkyoung


When There Were Lions
jaggedjaw

Death Marches On
Firefight
Silently the Snow Fell
Casogal
A Futile Kind of Peace
Fool Me Once... - Other
Living Nightmare - Other
Gothic Night - Other - The crew of the Del'lera Midnight believe they have lucked into an amazing salvage opportunity. But is all as it seems?
jakkie

The Reaper's Return - 40K - Captain John Lucas of the Cadian 101st is dispatched to end decades of Necron raids
Orks vs Necrons
JAMOB

Blood Legacy
The Five Elements - Other
The Epic of Valdrel - Other
Dice Gods - 40K - A humorous poem describing the shifts in luck during a game.
JDMJapan

*The Thunderhawks of Taihou* -- Act One
JDWoogie

Berzerker - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Jeanms_247

Unleashing Daemons Upon a World
The Fall of Kabore IV - Space Marines, Chaos Marines, and Daemons
Jezlad

Furgo the Vile
40k Choose Your Own Adventure
jimmy gunn


The Death of Dr Berty Jones
JonasGrant

Reaper Section
Evolution of War
Delta Section - 40K
Warhammer: Resistance - 40K - How would a modern day society fare against the Imperium of Man?
Rogue Trader: Protectorate - 40K
Splinter Nation - 40K - A revised version of Warhammer: Resistance
Cancer - 40K
jonileth

Endless Reflection - 40K - HOES Entry 03-12: Rebirth
Day of Reckoning - 40K - HOES Third Place 02-12: Into the Fire
The Inquisitors Handbook - 40K - A humorous instruction manual for new Inquisitors.
II Legion Collection with gothik - 30K - The Shadow Wraiths Legion follow the Emperor's command to withdraw from the Crusade into hiding.
A Test of Faith - 40K - Battle Brother Talerus recovers conciousness suffering from amnesia. As he struggles to fight off attacking Orks he realises there may be a deeper threat.
Shattered Reality - 40K - Inquisitor Andiron, supported by a a squad of Raven Guard Marines, searches an Exodite world for an artefact
Strange Acquaintance - 40K - Inquisitor Andiron returns the the Raven Guard ship. Although he was successful in recovering the Book of Lost Glories his new companion provokes criticism.
Hidden Doom - 40K - HOES Entry 04-12: Annihilation
Shards of Light: The Angels Come - 40K - HOES Entry 05-12: Falling Rain
Defence: Futile - 40K - HOES Winner 13-01: Last Stand
Musings of an Inquisitor - 40K - HOES Entry 13-02: Grace
The Sakir-Har Dynasty, A Living History - 40K
What Hatred Burns Beneath - 40K - HOES Entry 13-03: Contempt
To Please... - 40K - HOES Second Place 13-04: Contest
The Price of Freedom - 40K - HOES 13-05: Treachery Third Place
*K*
Kaeim

For the Greatest Good! - A 40K/SG1 Crossover
Kaiden

The Eternal Watch
Die a Hero
Shadow of the Hydra - 40K - HOES Second Place 04-12: Annihilation
Karak the Unfaithful

Blight
That Would be Good...
Fires of the Warp
Keen4e

Traitor Librarian
Into the Darkness - 40K - An IG Short
Killing the sick - 40K - HOES Entry 12-12: Innocence
Saint Jacobi - 40K - HOES Entry 13-01: Last Stand
A Godlike Ruler - 40K
Kelann08


The Siege of Saganst VII - 40K - Khalit is currently an advisor to a minor lord of the Sekemtar dynasty. However his many layered battle plan is designed to gain him more than martial victory.
khorneflake

Diary of a Chaos Spawn
Shadows of Venality
killmaimburn


Fallen Ascendant - 40K - Lord Bladeragius of the night Lords, Champion of Khorne stands on the verge of apotheosis. As the warp overcomes even his enhanced physiology, can his will hold his body together or is he cursed to spawndom?
KjellThorngaard


Vulture Down - 40K - HOES Entry 03-12: Rebirth
Nightmares
Doom of Many, Doom of One - 40K - HOES Entry 04-12: Annihilation
Night Rain - WHFB - HOES Entry 05-12: Falling Rain
KnejaTurch

A Space Marine Short
Kravunhive

The Secundus
kurnugia

Beacon of Restoration - 40K - HOES Entry 12-06: Restitution
*L*
LandonCollins

A Short Story
Lawkeeper

Homecoming
lawrence96

Resident Evil - 40K
Legio Custode

The Emperor's Foresight - A Horus Heresy Story
The Brotherhood
The Mechanicum Heresy
Heresy
Fall From Grace - The First Heretic (alternate)
Liliedhe


Lacrimae faralis or Tears of the Dead - 40K - HOES Winner 05-12: Falling Rain
The Mothers' Gifts - 40K - HOES Winner 12-06: Restitution
Rust - 30K - HOES Winner 12-07: Duty
The Choice - 40K - HOES Entry 12-08: Loyalty
Vindication - 40K - HOES Second Place 12-09: Family Ties
A Question of Perspective - WHFB - HOES Winner 12-11: Failure
On Innocence - 40K - HOES Second Place 12-12: Innocence
Last Stands - 40K - HOES Second Place 13-01: Last Stand
The Mother's Grace - Other - HOES Second Place 13-02: Grace
The Splinter in My Brother's Eye - 40K - HOES Winner 13-03: Contempt
Fuses - 40K - HOES Winner 13-04: Contest
Out, damn spot... - 40K - HOES 13-05: Treachery Joint Winner
Calculations - Other
Logaan

Reflections in Light - 40K
Longfang1234

A Gathering of Broken Souls
Future Holds Nothing but Darkness
Bearers of the Word
LongfangFenrika93

Every Silver Lining has a Cloud - 30K - When the devils come, Ibn Coruhn takes up arms to defend his people.
A Night of Tears - 30K
Despair - 30K - Fulgrim debates the meaning of perfection
Beyond the Fringe - 30K
Heavy Hearts - 40K - The Emperor is dead and the Imperium crumbling. Captain Tybero seeks to save the remnants of his Chapter from fading into history, but at what cost?
The New Order - 30K
Betrayed - Other - The forces loyal to the King are losing and many knights have abandoned their oaths; some have even joined the Usurper. Despite the death of his son, Ser Janus refuses to admit defeat.
Lopspoon

Dirae's Fall
Invasion on Lucian
Birth of a Monster
Lord Krixzus

Untitled
Renegade
Lord of the Night

Night Lords 13th Company
Midnight Angels - 40K - Featured Fiction - A poem about the tragedy of the Night Lords Legion
The Burning Walk
The Last Howling
The Malbede Campaign
Dead Flesh
The Eightfold Path - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
A Prize Worth Having
But for a Mentor
The Tale of Brother Armiel - 40K - 2012 Fiction Competition Winner
Skydeath - 40K
He Who Betrays First - 40K - 1HOES 13-05: Treachery Joint Winner
The Peace of Extinction - 40K
Lordraith

Recruit
Lord Ramo

Knight Champions of Helios
Knights of Terra
Dread Legion
Uprising
Lucast

Spire of the Bat - 40K
Lucien7

Slow Breaths - 40K - Snipers Jensen and Victor are deep in enemy territory, ordered to take down the new Governor. Will Jensen's inexperience doom them?
*M*
maelstrom48

The Grind - 40K - Featured Fiction - Even the Traitor Legions there are two types of Quartermaster, put-upon lackey and schemeing prankster. Like all of the former Skarthax of the World Eaters discovers everyone he meets seems to be the latter.
Majere613


Suffer Not the Alien - 40K - A diplomatic reception doesn't seem like the right place for a Deathwatch sergeant, but in this case the Governor really is spoiling his guests.
The Champion - 40K - A Sister of Battle awakes in the Arena of Commoragh with little memory of who she is or how she came to be there.
The Greenwater Bargain - 40K - The Tau Water Caste bribes the Blood Axe Clan to help them with a Chaos problem. What could possibly go wrong?
Malak Falco

Clockwork Faith
Malochai


The Coven of Malochai du Coudray - WHFB
Maponus

A Crime Worse Than Heresy
Marineskickass2009

The Hive
MaxDemone


The Battle of Styrke - 40K - The Space Wolves attempt to drive a Chaos invasion from Dødheim.

Mcmuffin

Descent
Melsaphim

Chapel of Faith
Imperial Guard Story
Talabheim Eagles
Mentok

Imotekh the Storm Lord Fan Fic - 40K - With immortality comes the trap of memory.
MercenaryQ

Silence for the Dead - 40K
Midge913

Weight of the World
Mindlessness

Bound by Blood
Minizke1

Crimson Fists
MontytheMighty

Warhammer / AVP
Moodswing

Jabberwocky
Mossy Toes - User Page

Desolace
Help Me [40k, 1k words]
Take Your Medicine! [40k, 1k words]
Doll (Gives a Kiss) [40k, 1k words]
Padre Sawbones [40k, 1k words]
Son of Nagarythe [WHF, 3k words]
Blood Tribute [WHF, 3k words]
Gehemisnacht [WHF, 2k words]
Cometh the Eagle [40k, .5k words]
Morale [40k, 1k words]
Alone [40k, .5k words]
Castigation [40k, 2k words]
The One-Eyed King [40k, 12k words]
Plaything [40k, 75k words] - Commissar Montra Alexos and his ex-fiancee, the Sanctioned Psyker Sheka Scouras, have come with the Imperial Guard to purge the heretical Hive Janendor. A darkness waits for the Imperial forces, however, and soon their psykers begin to vanish, reappearing on the other side of the lines...
Spyderweb [40k, 6k words] - Featured Fiction - Kay Vutch, her twin brother Temils, and her younger brother just want to live a quiet life in the underhive. Is that too much to ask? They get their answer when a deal goes wrong: yes, apparently.
The Mutant Child [WHF, 30k words] - Ghuto and his nephew Poc are on the run across the southern Empire, hounded by beastmen and worse. Ghuto knows that he must go to any means necessary to stop his brother, Poc's father, from getting his hands on the boy...the mutant child.
Infection - 2010 Fiction Competition Runner-Up
Upon Reflection - 40K - Chazia the Perverse muses upon the ways in which his enemies attempt to kill him.
To Comprehend (It Matters Not) - 40K - HOES Winner 04-12:Annihilation
Dutiful Ignorance - 40K - Inquisitor Chaisor Braehm lectures his students on why the only fact an Inquisitor must know is that they are right, and why any other knowledge is heresy.
Iocounu Station - 40k - Where do you run if your world is just a circle in the void?
Iocouno Station (Extended) - 40K
How Fragile The Skein - 40K - Kierm survives when Traitor Marines slaughter her platoon. But is it a miracle or a curse?
Desolace - 40K
A Memory, Sundered - 40K - HOES First Place 12-12: Innocence
Cavern Dialogues - 40K - HOES Entry 13-02: Grace
Eremite - 40K - HOES Third Place 13-03: Contempt
'Aunted - 40K
Myen'Tal


 The New Word - 40K
The Altar of War - 40K - HOES Entry 13-03: Contempt
Chronicles - Other
Eclipse: Crystalline Ocean - Other
Inter-Connected - 40K - HOES Entry 13-04: Contest
Web of Uncertainties - 40K - HOES 13-05: Treachery Entry
Shattered Sanctuary: The Heart of a Rune'Tarii
The Golden Sigil - 40K
Numbered Days 2.0 - Other
God's Hall - WHFB
The Second Word - 40K
Bleak Eternity - 40K
Hall of the Forgotten - WHFB
Inspiration - Other


----------



## Boc

*N-R*

*N*
Necrosis

Heresy Within- 40K - Armoured with faith against foulness both spiritual and physical the Adeptus Sororitas attempt to cleanse Genesis City of Orks.
Nightlord92

The Blackest Night
Nikolai

Unguarded Minds
Imperial Order
Nineswords


Red Knife - 40K
Ninja D

Mr. Orpheus
NoirXVII

Solamen Miseris Socios Habuisse Doloris
NoPoet

The Forgotten - A Horus Heresy Death Guard Story
Judas Gospel - A Horus Heresy / 40K Crossover
Ghostwalkers - 20K - The XMS _Ontario _is the first manned ship to enter a hyper-gate. Theory states she will emerge unharmed, but will reality agree?
Electronic Mind Map - 20K - Even a mind built only of logic and order must face the lure of chaos.
Aftermath - 40K - A nameless soldier, on a planet whose name he cannot remember, mourns the death of hope.
Marneus Pan: Prat in Tights - 40K - A Marneus Calgar's Barmy Army Story: After a stage collapses during his speech, Calgar is transported to Neverland.
Marneus Calgar's Barmy Army: A Christmas Calgar - 40K
Legacy of the Future - 20K
Flight of the Fireblade - 20K - HOES Entry 13-04: Contest
The Rising Tide of Filth - 40K
normtheunsavoury

Cult Part One
The End, with others - 40K - Featured Fiction - A combined effort from Heresy`s writers detailing the events following the Emperor`s death
Nueron-Nasher

Heresy
Nurseninja

The Zigurian Heresy
*O*
Obinhi

Life of a Guardsman - 40K - Guardsman Second Class Philip Metz reveals his strong opinions no the nature of the universe.
OneEyedSpaceMarine


The Story of an Untouchable - 40K - Roland awakes in an Arbites holding cell. When a visitor from the past brings salvation he is left wondering if execution might have been preferable.
Ordo Xeno Commander

Blood Hounds Story - 40K - The Blood Hounds Chapter move quickly, and often. Mounted on armoured vehicles, they strike quickly and withdraw unseen, their presence never betrayed, no trace of their existence is ever left behind, only the battered and burning remains of their enemies and their camps.
Fight for Titirus 7 - 40K - Through mud and rubble the Death Korps of Krieg march onward, bringing death to the enemies of Man; but is their stoicism enough to overcome less natural enemies?
*P*
Paladin

Suffer the Alien...
Pandawithissues...


Boarding Action - 40K - When chaos cultist board the Gaze of His Throne the naval ratings must rely on a team of specialists to drive them back. But are these Corsairs more frightening than the heretics they kill?
Pandora


Black Ship - 40K
Pathfinder201

The Chronicles of Alphar
Shadow of the Legion
Pertwee

Pavonis
Phal4nx

A Human Moment - 40K - Featured Fiction - Brother Taramant of the Dark Sons Chapter proves that you do not need to be of the people to be for the people.
Even in Death - 40K - To pass the time on a drop, Brother Lascar relives the turning point in his life.
An Important Lesson - 40K - In the jungles of Catachan nothing is defenceless.
Phil73805

Lone Wolf - An Imperial Guard Story
Phrazer

The Scorpion Chronicles
Pickle


Jungle Traitors - 40K - Most of the Guardsmen who enter the jungle do not return alive; the remainder are not so lucky.
Vaslar Jungle Traitors - 40K - The Predators of Vaslar are more than mere beasts
Talons of Vengeance - 40K - Purged by the Grey Knights after their geneseed is judged tainted, the survivors of the Chapter take refuge on an interdicted planet.
Blood Pyramid - WHFB - The armies of the Lizardmen march to the eternal glory of the Slann.
Pip

The Acerbius Anomaly
Primeministersinister

Brothers in Arms
Professor Pumpkin

The Fall of Tolaris V
The Black Rage's Hold
Alone in the Dark
The Darkness Within
Ilial’s Revenge
The Diary of a Guardsman
Pusser

Ave Imperator
*Q*
Quaze

The Halith VII Rangers/The Servants of the Fly
Quetzalcoatl

Valerion - An Imperial Guard Novel, Complete
*R*
Rayler Tall


Chronicles of the Nova Dragons - 40K - The Nova Dragons Chapter are tasked to explore the Gamma Epsilon system. The perfidious Eldar are threat enough but are they they only threat?
Chronicles of the Nova Dragons - 40K - The Nova Dragons have been given recruitment rights over a new system, but first they must bring it to the Emperor's Light.
Raziel4707

The Black Saint
Reaper45

End of Times - 40K
Rems


Flickering Embers - 40K - HOES Entry 12-08: Loyalty
Romero's Own

A Life for a Life - 40K - HOES Entry 12-06: Restitution
We Knew It Was Coming - 40K - HOES Entry 12-07: Duty
Apostasy - 40K - HOES Entry 12-08: Loyalty
Things You Do For Family - WHFB - HOES Third Place 12-09: Family Ties
Innocence - 40K - HOES Entry 12-12: Innocence
Blood and Sweat - 40K - 2012 Fiction Competition Entry
War - WHFB - HOES Entry 13-01: Last Stand
Flames from Heaven - 40K - HOES Winner 13-02: Grace
The Fall - Other
From the Darkness - HOES Entry 13-04: Contest
Golden Lies - 40K - HOES 13-05: Treachery Entry
Winter Falls - Other
rycrisp


The Decivers Spark - 40K


----------



## Boc

*S-U*

*S*
Samir_Duran

Gue'vesa
Sangus Bane

Halo: Journals - Other
Grace of Purpose - 40K - HOES Entry 13-02: Grace
Veiled Clarity - 40K - HOES Entry 13-03: Contempt
Catacombs - 40K - HOES Entry 13-04: Contest
Santaire 


War of Shadows Part One: Blood in the Dark of Night - Other
Scathainn

Blood Calls for Blood/A Cold Day in Hell - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Scorch_II

For the Emperor - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
sea dragons


Arctic Fox Chapter: The Birth of a Chapter Master - 40K
Sem'ael Elear

The Fall of Ravanont
Serpion5

The First Wraith - 40K - Part One of the Necron Uprising Saga
From Death to Eternity - 40K - Part Two of the Necron Uprising Saga
Draconia: Saga of a Dragon Slayer - Other - In a distant time line, the world of man has come to be contested by a race of Dragons, and the struggle for dominance continue to stretch throughout the ages
The God Hunters: Compilation - 40K - A selection of short stories about the God Hunters, including the HOES Entries.
A Different Life, A Different Time - 40K - HOES Third Place 02-12: Into the fire
Old Acquaintances - 40K - HOES Third Place 03-12: Rebirth
To Face Such a Beast - 40K - HOES Entry 04-12: Annihilation
Calamity - 40K - In a bleak future where the Warp has been erased, life no longer exists save for a lone Eldar with a slim chance to restore the universe back to what once was...
Old Debts - 40K - HOES Entry 12-06: Restitution
Sethis

Crique: The Beginning - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Sguibs

Warhammer 40K Shorts
Shacklock

Knights Illustro
The Compact of Ruination
Shaven_Wookie

Two Shots in the Dark
Imperial Guard Mini-Stories
Orky Know-Wotz
Shogun_Nate

Fiiiiiiiiiiire, woo, woo, woo-WOOO - WHFB - HOES 02-12 Entry: Into the Fire
To Hell and Back - A Necromancers Tale - WHFB - the ongoing reminiscences of Eric von Vandersnoot.
Twuz da Nite Before WAAAAAGHMAS
In the Land of Nagash
For The Emperor
You Don't Mess With an Arbite - A Micro Story
Unforeseen Aid - A Micro Story
Another Day in the Sump - Heresy Online 2009 Fiction Finalist
In the Name of My God - 40K - Featured Fiction - A Poem of Khorne
Imperial Prayers
Project Teaser - Samurai
Dark Times
The Daemon Within
Shugotenshi47



Taking the Ridge - 40K - The Amatsu Brigade are tasked with driving the Tau from a key location; how will they cope when their enemy turns out to be human auxiliaries?
Silar


Mechanicum War - 40K - Tech-auguries have revealed an untapped store of data in the heart of The Rock. If the Dark Angels will not permit access then Techpriest Marlaius must use force.
Return of the Lion - Lion El'Johnson awakes after centuries slumbering at the heart of the Rock. How will the Dark Angels cope with a Primarch? Especially a Primarch who is cheerful rather than racked by guilt 40K
Silb


Marines That Never Stood a Chance - 40K - Whne Captain Laevus falls to the treachery of the Tau Squad Fatum are left with no choice but to sell their lives dearly.
Silbern

Prandium's Fireballers
Sillybee

Blood Warriors
Silverboulder


Steel Coffins - 40K


simetradon


The Chips are Down - Other
Sinistra


Black Heart - WHFB - Theodore Gale of the City Watch will take all the help he can get solving a vicious murder; except from the Witch-hunters....
Sir Spamalot

Shadows of Night
Smokes

Hounds, Witches, and the Hunt
Death of a Guardsman
Time
Snarst

Attempts at Liberation
Ferga II
Raiders
Life of a Medic
Draftees
Snowy

Sons of Guilliman
13th Argonian
son of asurman


The Cults of Insula - WHFB
The Return of Knight Brightsword - 40K - HOES Entry 12-08: Loyalty
Veterans of Tidax - 40K - 2012 Fiction Competition Entry
Renegades 9: Flesh is Weak - 30K
SonOfStan

The Last Salute
Breach - Other
Soopah


Cain's Gambit - 40K
Soul Reaper


Martyr - 30K
Space Cowboy

The Rebirth of the Warmaster
The Knight of Corrus - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
spanner94ezekiel


The Dark Angel - 40K
Spehs_Mehreen

Mortilitas
Squeek

Darkness Calling - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Assault on Echo Ridge
Ste

The Dead of War - 40k Novel
Spectre
The Hunt
From the Darkness
*Raven Chronicles* -- Parts I - IV -- Part V
Field of Blood
Shadows of Liberation
As the Raven Hunts
Stalking the Shadows
Planetside
22nd ODM
Descent of the Angels
Stephendutton

Who Killed Da Dead Lad?"
Superduperman717


Adamantium Souls and Ceramite Hearts - 40K
Svartmetall

Nightwatch - A Warhammer Fantasy Short
Incursion - A Death Guard Short Story
SyNide

Birth of the Void Raven - 40K - a series of short sotries charting the rise to power of Archon Shika'z
*T*
Taliesin

A Light, Snuffed
Tau22

Savin' Stuff, Da Orky Way
The Rider's Ascension
Tawa


Child of the Sun - 40K
TechPr1est


Ork Short Story - 40K - Grob and Baug have not had a real flight in ages so are overjoyed when they discover Marines landing on Harkon Prime.
ThatOtherGuy

Orobas
Voices Across the Void - A Prequel
The Unserious Adventures of Private William
Angron at the Therapist
Primarch Shenanigans
My Crappy Story
My Crappy Story II: It Sadly Continues
II: Darius
The Ancient One's Fields
The Mad Architect
The Journal of Jonas
All the King' Horses and all the King's Men - Other - A poem on the futility of war.
TheAllFather

Omnia Patris - The Legacy of the All Father
Thebluemage2


Bile vs Angel - 40K
TheEmperor

Night Stalkers - Path of Destruction
The Emperors Chosen

Hold the Line!
The_Inquisitor

Just Another Day - WHFB - Heresy-Online 2009 Fanfic Competition WINNER, Featured Fiction - A reflective piece detailing the savage life of a corsair captain as he contemplates his past and secures his future
Drugs Don't Kill People, Bounty Hunters Do
The Night Shift
Hunt for Justice
The Quaestus Questus
Planet Fall
The Prisoner - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
TheJolt

Upon the Flaming Fields - 40K, IG
Super Short
The Lone Wolf

Hunting Heretics
The Merchant-Prince

Stormcaller (WHFB Fiction)
Therizza

One Shot, One Kill
The Founding
The Son of Horus

Doubt
The Enemy Within - 40K - HOES Entry 12-12: Innocence
TheSpore

The Offer
Thesteelclaw

How to Start a Waagh
The_Unchanged

A Lesson in Futility
Seven Shades
The Ferryman's Toll
thomas2

The Saga of Shas'el Au'taal Y't'saum - Part One - Part Two - 40K - a Fire Warrior rises to greatness
Tioneph

Amens of the Hound
Sounds of Heresy
A Ghostly Itch
Toclafane

The Fall of Levilnor IV
Todeswind

The Circle Must be Broken - 40K/Babylon 5 - Inquisitor Daul is hunting the dangerous heretic and fallen Inquisitor Lord Soren Faust. Following him first to the planet of Belzafest, Daul is about to discover secrets far beyond even an Inquisitor's expectations and must find his place in a wider world. In a war for the fate of humanity older than the Dark Age of Technology, Babylon 5 is a haven for warriors, idealists, dreamers, and wanderers. How much damage can one more ship of fanatics do?
Faith, Fire, and the Force
Without War to Guide Me - 40K/Star Trek - In the grim darkness of the future there is only war. But what happpens to a Space Marine when he is stranded in a place where his unique set of talents are neither needed, desired, or valued by humanity? What is a weapons purpose without a war to fight in?
Impossible - WHFB
Toffster

Liberation
Meus Officium Est Meus Fortuna
The Chanting of a Chaplain - A Poem
Prayer of a Dead Man - A Poem
Horus' Betrayal
The Cold
Desola Memoria
Treesnifer

Birth of a Living Ancestor - 40K
Troublehalf


Training Trouble in Paradise - 40K - 2012 Fiction Competition Entry
Two lls

Killer
Dead City
Turkeyspit

Sheep Don't Like Stones - 2010 Fiction Competition Winner
Tyrannus

Mind Numbing Boredom
*U*
Ultra111

An Ultramarines Story
Book Project
UndoubtedKhaos

Cold Shadows
Unxpekted22

Imperjias Krusts - 40K - A series of linked tales from a Black Templar Fleet undertaking a crusade on the Eastern Fringe.
Michael - 40K - An eight-year-old boy flees the horrors of an Ork invasion.
Scythes of the Emperor - 40K - Brother Belial of the Scythes of the Emperor dreams of his initiation and the fall of his home.
The Virulent Syndicate - 40K
The Rusting of Golan - 40K - with Dark Angel


----------



## Boc

*V-Z*

*V*
Vali ThunderAxe

Wolf Born
Touch of a Devil - An Imperial Guard Novel
Varakir

A Marines Short
Vaz

Brazen
The Final Hand
Heaven’s Fall
Purge
Maleficium
Vipertaja

Daemon Games
ViscountVash


The Twisted Path - 40K - The gift of offworld weaponry has allowed Edreth's tribe to turn warring bands into a unified people. With his benefactors enemies approaching he must look beyond his planet.
VixusKragov


Bile vs Angel - 40K
We - 40K - An experimental prose poem from the viewpoint of a plant.
The Awakening - 40K - An Inquisitorial acolyte is asked to betray his master
A Good Night - WHFB - A series of short pieces about a Dark Elf
A Fallen Captain - 40K - Captain Arkain of the Imperial Guard loses his faith.
In the Womb of the Warp - 40K - HOES Entry 03-12: Rebirth
O' Emperor Most Holy - 40K
Twist-ed - 40K - Detective Castor and Chaplain Dargus of the Adeptus Arbites have descended into the depths of the hive following the trail of sin, but are they being followed themselves?
Void_Dragon

Untitled - Heresy Online 2009 Fanfic Competition Finalist
VulkansNodosaurus

Judgement's Heat - 40K - HOES Entry 02-12: Into the Fire
To Face One's Doom
Bloody Sore
Horizon - 40K - HOES Entry 05-12: Falling Rain
Piercing Shadows - 40K - Codicier Jedjin a’Hin of the Angels Vermillion almost failed the testing to join the Librarium. For thirty-seven years doubt has eaten away at him, and now he faces a new test....
Chains of Command - 40K - HOES Entry 12-07: Duty
Is An Annoying Mistress - 40K - HOES Entry 12-07: Duty
Renegades 5: Perfection's Cry - 40K - Rebel spaceships, lead by the former Imperial Warmaster Horus, are beginning their campaigns against the corrupted Imperium of Man. Against them the nigh-immortal Emperor waits on his golden throne and the four chaos gods. From his mighty Warship, the _Pride of the Emperor_, Fulgrim leads his legion toward the ever-changing ideals of perfection. Meanwhile in the galactic east Roboute Gulliman, allied with the renegade Warmaster, constructs the core of a new galactic empire.
A Game in Code - 40K - Pasen Olefle sought to profit from his understanding of cogitators, and died for it. Can his son find safe employment and retribution on the killer?
Written in Steel - 40K - HOES Third Place 12-08: Loyalty
Truthfall - 40K - HOES Entry 12-11: Failure
The Song of Esaiex - 40K - 2012 Fiction Competition Entry
Renegades 8: Foundations in Scarlet - 30K
Visions of Treachery (Heresy: Hardcore Mode) - 30K
V.Valorum

Task Force Victrix
*W*
Waltzmelancholy_07

Penal Legions
Advent of the Unknown - A Warhammer 60,000 Work (Updated_
War_Ape


Raid on Helgorn's Gorge - 40K - Garggork attempts to lead his unit of Ork Kommandos agaisnt an Imperial Guard base.
WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Crusade Hedstrom and Warband Gorthrax
The Lost Datapapyri of Grishnak
WarWolf88

Hellas of Lakonia
wertypop


23rd Imperial Guard (Sgt. Tancred) - 40K - It has been six long months since the Orks had landed on Malvina IV. Only the Smoko mountain range running through the middle of the continent holds them back. But help may be on the way.
Worldkiller

World Eater - A squad of World Eater scouts take on several hundred humans over a bridge during the great crusade.
It Caused An Effect - HH story about Imp Army loyalists battling Lorgar's mortal soldiers over something the traitors need, or need destroyed, to win the war.
Repulsive - Secret Space Marines with the Phariah gene take on a daemon army, Grey Knights make an appearance.
Chapter Bane - World Eaters attack a newly founded space marine chapter in.
Crowd Control - Citizens of a world conquered in the great crusade rise up against the Imperial Garrison and the World Eaters come in the pacify them the only way they know how.
To Be A Knight Of Grey - Grey Knight Justicar encounters a youth with strange psychic powers and recruits him.
The Skies Over Kor IV - Marine leads mechanicum troops in a fight against chaos air platforms to pave the way for the invasion forces.
Devastator - Lone marine devastator vs. chaos warhound titan.
Commissar
Keep it Secret, Keep it Safe
Tyranid Tides
Holier Than Thou - Part One - Part Two
A Sacred Duty
The War Hounds
Dishonored
Beneath and Beyond the Eyes of God
666 - A Tale of the Scouring
A Last War Before De'Shea
Wrath of Khaine

A Black Cross
WriterMonkey

Trial by Fire
*X*
Xabre

Burning Skies - 40k - 2012 Fiction Competition Entry
From Darkness - 40K
Xela

The Saga of Blade

*Y*

*Z*
zacktheRipper

A Choice Encounter
Smile At Me
Black Horizon

zahariel


Chaos Sorcerer Fiction - 40K
Zanrian

MIA Presumed KIA (WIP)
zboy234

Void's Ghost
Glory of the Blood God - 40K - The seige of Terra is only the beginning of Cull's rise from World Eater Legionnaire to Chaos Lord.
The Apprentice Chronicles - 40K - Errand is the son of a noble but all he wishes is to be blacksmith. Despite repeated rejections he returns to Banax's forge, little knowing his obsession will save his life.
The Rogue Angels Mercenaries
Space Wolves - 40K - The planet was a floating ball of ice, the once natural utopia, gone, the seas forests and even the deserts froze, a world stuck in a un-ending ice age, but war still rages and burns on this planet....
The Outcast
The Seven Plagues - A Nurgle Short
Dark Pilgrimage
Emperor's Crossing
Lost Soul
Crusader
Tales of Fenris
Dark Eye: Alley Wars
Soaring Angels
Lost and Silent
A Father's Love
Zekk188

Valley of Blood
Zenith_of_Mind

Invictus
Dog Brothers - 2010 Fiction Competition Entry
Zinegata

Trust and Loyalty - 40K - HOES Entry 02-12: Into the Fire
Legacy of Steel
A Boarding Action - 40K - HOES Entry 03-12: Rebirth
Victory or Death - 40K - HOES Entry 04-12: Annihilation
Tears - 40K - HOES Entry 05-12: Falling Rain
Was It Enough? - 40K - HOES Entry 12-06: Restitution
A Shared Duty - 40K - HOES Second Place 12-07: Duty
Where True Loyalties Lie - 40K - HOES Entry 12-08: Loyalty
Not Ashamed - 40K - 2012 Fiction Competition Third Place
Zion


Messenger of Change - 40K - A series of murders lure Inquisitor Hastur to the Underhive.
Daughters of Khorne - 40K - Are the tales of female marauders the lies of the Great Enemy or can even the Ecclesiarchy's finest fall?
Zooey72

The Tale of Oscar Antwort
Zwan

Auxiliary - Vandemar I
The Source - Vandemar II
Last Testament - Vandemar III
High Anchor - Battlefleet Gothic


----------



## Boc

Okay, this thread is now 100% up to date, for any and all authors that have been active since January 1st, 2010, even if their posted works were put up before 2010, I think we have some reaching back to 2007.

Now, for you to get your stories added, please either send me a PM or post a reply to this thread with the following data:

*Name of the Story*
*Link to the Story*

Then I'll be able to get your new works added to the giant list-o-doom.


----------



## Doelago

... God, why cant I delete those old shit stories!?


----------



## Boc

I can take them off if you want, just PM me the ones you want removed.


----------



## gothik

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=93248

here you go Boc another one to add for me, Flawless...a tale of the Flawless Host


----------



## Boc

And added.


----------



## Boc

Gotcha, Adrian.


----------



## gothik

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=994138&postcount=7 

the entry for the contaigon hoes the idol.


----------



## Boc

Updated for you.


----------



## gothik

cheers boc


----------



## Boc

It's been brought to my attention that some of the links are broken (apparently HTML code doesn't think typing "url" is the same as typing "URL"...)

So, for the next day or so, I'll be going through and testing each link, but if anyone manages to catch something before I get there, please post it up to get it fixed.

Special shout out goes to Adrian for catching the mess up.


----------



## Boc

Woo Adrian got yours fixed finally.

(For anyone that cares...) the error was actually NOT in capitalizing the /URL, but rather with the quotation marks within the code. when its 'url=" ' I had copied and pasted a list I'd put together on word, but unfortunately when I did that it copied the more slanted quotation marks, i.e. separate opening and closing quotations. The coding views the closing quotation as a part of the link itself, so it was sending your files, for example on Upon the Alter of Bones, to http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=90025" which is incorrect.

For anyone that does html coding... apparently copy/paste from Microsoft Word = fail.

I'll have to go through yet again and edit all of the slanted quotations out... FML.


----------



## Boc

Got yours added, as well as SonOfStan's "The Last Salute." Fully updated.

Holy shit, I'm on a roll.


----------



## Boc

I'm out in the woods playing army for the week, so I'll get this updated over the weekend as I have to stick to rudimentary interwebz, I'm tracking though to get you up there.


----------



## Boc

Updated with:

IntoTheVoid’s “I. The Ascension of Hebron Asyder”

Longfang1234’s “A Gathering of Broken Souls”

Smokes’ “Time”

Taliesin’s “A Light, Snuffed”

As always, if I've missed something, post it up/send me a PM!


----------



## Serpion5

Boss, new one for ya. 

From Death to Eternity.

Get cracking!


----------



## gothik

ok Boc Renegades has finished for the moment. could you add Eternal Vengeance and the last HOES entry for me thannkyou very very much


----------



## Boc

Got you both.


----------



## gothik

one more for you Boc, can you add After Caliban to my list perleaseeeeeeeeeeee many thankyous


----------



## Boc

Updated with:

Dagmire’s “A Day in the Life of a Guardsman”

Gothik’s “After Caliban” and “Necropolytic Nightmare”

Jacobite’s “The Last Patrol”

Kaiden’s “The Eternal Watch”


----------



## gothik

thanks chief


----------



## Dînadan

Just posted a new story:
You can't escape Destiny


----------



## Boc

I'll get additions knocked out Friday/Saturday. I'm out in the woods playing Army/sweating my nuts off, so can't really do too much from my phone.


----------



## Boc

Added 28 Aug 11:

777Swappamag777’s “Emperor Willing”
Adrian’s “The New Weapon”
Bane of Kings’ “Fist of Iron”
Dinadan’s “You Can’t Escape Destiny”
Increaso’s “There are Worse Things than Gods”
Shaven_Wookie’s “Two Shots in the Dark”


----------



## andygorn

Hi Boc,
No pressure, but just when you get time, please can you add my HOES entries:
HOES #5 = "Devastation in Prague" (should be "Praag")
#6 = "The Hero of Xanthius Ridge"
#7 = "The Means To An End"
#8 = "Forbidden Knowledge"
#9 = "Shards"
#10 = "Upon Brotherhood"

Muchos gracias, AndyG.


----------



## Boc

Additions 23 October 2011:

Adrian's "Upon the Field of Battle the Flowers Grow," "Blood!" and "We Are the Shadows"

Angelofdeath690's "Battle for the Relics"

Arcades Dolor "Entombed"

Black Steel Feathers' "Companion to Champions," "Companion to Champions II," "The Black Aquila," and "Lorgar Finds the Word! And the Word Is..."

Gothik's "Renegades 2 - The Flame of Belief"

Israfil's "The Dantellan Insurrection"

Jaggedjaw's "Casogal"

Pathfinder201's "Shadow of the Legion"

Shogun_Nate's "In the Land of Nagash"

Smokes' "Hounds, Witches, and the Hunt"

Stephen Dutton's "Who Killed Da Dead Lad?"

Andy, I'll get those added up this comping weekend mate.


----------



## Boc

Adrian’s “I Claim this Planet in the Name of Mars!” – “What price can one put on deliverance?” – “The Girl on the Black Ship” – “A Portrait Rendered” – “Doubt, the Death of Faith”

Andygorn’s "Devastation in Praag" - "The Hero of Xanthius Ridge" - "The Means To An End" - "Forbidden Knowledge" - "Shards" - "Upon Brotherhood"

GrimzagGorwazza’s “The Lineup”


Added 7 November


----------



## gothik

hey soldier can you put my deliver us from evil HOES up perlease and thanks for putting the others up for me,


----------



## C'Tan Chimera

You know, I hadn't quite ever thought of this (and for all I know it might be too late) but is there any chance you might put my old "It Doesn't Feel Bad Anymore" up here? I can dredge up the old topic if it can help ease the workload on your part.


----------



## Boc

No need, all I've got to do is do a posted-by-user search to find the link.

Gothik, I'll get yours added this weekend during my 24-hour shift-from-hell.


----------



## Boc

Adrian and gothik updated.


----------



## Serpion5

Eventually Adrian will need a link to a separate page containing links to his threads. :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

Boc, I has one for ya. 

Draconia: Saga of a Dragon Slayer

It's a cool story bro with dragons 'n' shit. :wink:


EDIT: My link does not appear to be working. Hmm. :scratchhead: 

I trust you can fix it.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Hello Boc,

Could you please add 

*From Darkness Into Time Immemorial* 

and

*Elements of Order, Episode 1*

to my entries list?


----------



## Boc

Added 08 Feb 12:

Adrian:
“Ellie”
“The Vengeful Sun”
“The Files”
“The Weight of Memories”
“Moment by Moment”
“King According to the Pact”
“Bored”
“Upon Cruel Wings”

Alsojames – added as an author
“Sundered Empire”

Andygorn:
“A Response to Invasion”
“What Consequence the Roads Taken?”

Byrnz – added as an author:
“Another Meal”
“The New Era” – A Sable Swords Novel
“A Chapter’s Legacy” – A Sable Swords Short

Dave T Hobbit – Added as an author:
“The Truth is Outer” – An X-Files Homage

Dicrel Seijin:
“Elements of Order – Episode 1”
"From Darkness into Time Immemorial"

Dutchy1982 – added as an author:
“The Hunt”

ExchangedHades – added as an author:
“Death of the Raven”
“Feels like Rust…”

gothik:
“A Space Man Came Calling”

HOGGLORD – Added as an author:
“Dark Angels”

Increaso:
“Trial by Fire”

JonasGrant – added as an author:
“Reaper Section”
“Evolution of War”

Jonileth – added as an author:
“A Test of Faith”

Karak the Unfaithful:
“Blight”

Keen4e:
“Into the Darkness”

LongfangFenrika93 – added as an author:
“Every Silver Lining has a Cloud”

Lord Krixzus – added as an author:
“Untitled”

Marineskickass2009 – added as an author:
“The Hive”

MontytheMighty – Added as an author:
“Warhammer / AVP”

Mossy Toes:
“The Narrow”

Pusser – added as an author:
“Ave Imperator”

Sem’ael Elear – added as an author
“The Fall of Ravanont”

Shogun_Nate:
“Twuz da Nite before WAAAAAGHMAS”

ThatOtherGuy:
“Orobas”

The Lone Wolf – added as an author
“Hunting Heretics”

Tyrannus – Added as an author:
“Mind Numbing Boredom”

UndoubtedKhaos – added as an author:
“Cold Shadows”

Vaz:
“Brazen”

Zinegata – added as an author:
“Legacy of Steel”

Zooey72 – added as an author:
“The Tale of Oscar Antwort”

If I missed you, let me know!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Hello Boc,

You missed this one.



Dicrel Seijin said:


> *From Darkness Into Time Immemorial*


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Boc

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Hello Boc,
> 
> You missed this one.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Shenanigans, clearly it is there, ignore the timestamp! All done, mate :victory:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Boc said:


> Shenanigans, clearly it is there, ignore the timestamp! All done, mate :victory:


:grin: Thanks much.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Eh, you can remove "The Narrow." It was a project that I started then scrapped. I think I'm going to turn it into a novel submission in the Open Submissions Window instead, cutting out entirely what little I posted... so I don't really need it in the compendium. Thanks, but still.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Mossy Toes said:


> Eh, you can remove "The Narrow."


Removed


----------



## gothik

thanks Boc


----------



## gothik

oh yeah can you put Bitter Moon on as well my HOES from last month


----------



## Mossy Toes

Thanks, Mr. Hobbit.


----------



## Serpion5

Adrian will get a dedicated thread when he breaks the 150 mark. :crazy:


----------



## Boc

Haha, probably not Serp, but I'd at least give him his own dedicated post in the thread.

Also, Lord of the Night's "But for a Mentor" has been added.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Added zacktheRipper - Smile at Me


----------



## Boc

Adrian said:


> Please add "Lost".
> 
> Thanks for the work.


Done and no problem.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Added zacktheRipper - Black Horizon


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Added gothik - Our Fathers Legacy


----------



## Mossy Toes

Ah, thanks for adding Desolace to my entry before I could mention it on here.


----------



## gothik

thanks dave u are on the ball - was gonna ask for that lol


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Adrian said:


> Please add
> 
> "Plans must be made.".


Done

Added Screaming in The Dark - demonlord24

Added Firefight - jaggedjaw


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Added

Lord Krixus - Renagade
demonlord24 - Bravery


----------



## Boc

Added:

Archon Dan's "227-5"

increaso's "Force of Nature"


----------



## gothik

Renegades 3 the fate of Prospero is up if you would like to post it for me boys x


----------



## gothik

guys could you remove the following, i am either going to re-write them or bin them totally.

Arrival in Glory, Ancient Ties, Echoes of the Past, the Spartan Guard, The Spartan and the Lion, By the Emperors command, in wolves we trust, Pride, Black Illusion, Beer Drinkers and Hell Raisers, Extinction Agenda.

thanks


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

gothik said:


> guys could you remove the following, i am either going to re-write them or bin them totally.
> 
> Arrival in Glory, Ancient Ties, Echoes of the Past, the Spartan Guard, The Spartan and the Lion, By the Emperors command, in wolves we trust, Pride, Black Illusion, Beer Drinkers and Hell Raisers, Extinction Agenda.


Hopefully more will be rewritten than binned, as it would be a shame to have less of your work available.


----------



## gothik

thanks Dave some need a lot of work doing to them so best to work on them rather then have unfinished work on the site The Spartan Guard ones....think i am going to change them completely some of it looking back does not make sense anymore as my writing style has improved somewhat since i started it....


----------



## jonileth

Just wanted to take a second to thank whoever it was that added those nice descriptions to my stories. Appreciate it muchly!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

jonileth said:


> Just wanted to take a second to thank whoever it was that added those nice descriptions to my stories. Appreciate it muchly!


Glad you like them.

I am hoping to add them to more stories as I have time. However, if authors want blurbs then they are welcome to suggest their own.



Adrian said:


> "The Dance"
> 
> "The crazy girl"
> 
> Thanks.


Done


----------



## gothik

congrats on member of the month dave....well deserved


----------



## VixusKragov

Was wondering if someone could change the name of the story "Cruelty" to "A Good Night". I know the thread title is different but when I was reaching the end I realized "A Good Night" would fit better.


----------



## Boc

VixusKragov said:


> Was wondering if someone could change the name of the story "Cruelty" to "A Good Night". I know the thread title is different but when I was reaching the end I realized "A Good Night" would fit better.


Done, edited the actual thread title as well.


----------



## VixusKragov

Thanks Boc! :biggrin:


----------



## VixusKragov

Minor detail, but "We" is 40k rather than Other.The metal shells are Chaos Space Marines tainting the planet and the gold acorns are I.G. ships coming to take back the planet.


----------



## gothik

Howdy Boc could you add Adjusting a II legion shadow wraiths tale that i am helping Jonileth do as and when i can may thanks


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

gothik said:


> Howdy Boc could you add Adjusting a II legion shadow wraiths tale that i am helping Jonileth do as and when i can may thanks


And so it was added.

Unless you specifically wanted Boc, in which case I can unadd it. :wink:


----------



## gothik

Dave T Hobbit said:


> And so it was added.
> 
> Unless you specifically wanted Boc, in which case I can unadd it. :wink:


na Dave you be fine lol :crazy:


----------



## Ambush Beast

*Hi*

When you get the chance, please add:

"Checking in with father"

"72 Hour Virus"


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Adrian said:


> When you get the chance, please add:
> 
> "Checking in with father"
> 
> "72 Hour Virus"


Done


----------



## VixusKragov

When you are able, please add these stories: "O' Emperor Most Holy..." and "In the Womb of the Warp"


----------



## Boc

VixusKragov said:


> When you are able, please add these stories: "O' Emperor Most Holy..." and "In the Womb of the Warp"


Completed.


----------



## VixusKragov

Boc said:


> Completed.


Thanks Boc!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

It has been a little busy this month; however the April HOES entries are now added.


----------



## Ambush Beast

*Hi*



Dave T Hobbit said:


> It has been a little busy this month; however the April HOES entries are now added.



Thank you for adding my work as well as the comments about each story. You have done a lot, it is appreciated.


----------



## Ambush Beast

*Please add*

"An act of defiance"

Thanks.


----------



## Serpion5

May I request blurbs for a few of my stories? 

The First Wraith: Part One of the Necron Uprising Saga.

From Death To Eternity: Part Two of the Necron Uprising Saga. 


Draconia: Saga of a Dragon Slayer: In a distant timeline, the world of man has come to be contested by a race of Dragons, and the struggle for dominance continues to stretch throughout the ages. 

Calamity: In a bleak future where the Warp has been erased, life no longer exists save for a lone eldar with a slim chance to restore the universe back to what once was... 



Thank you. :victory:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Serpion5 said:


> May I request blurbs for a few of my stories?


Of course. Done.


----------



## gothik

our fathers legacy please.....


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Added HOES 12-07: Duty


----------



## gothik

dave could you remove the following A spaceman came calling, Eternal Vengeance and Our Fathers Legacy, due to GW now giving the Flawless Host a new background i have to change and alter some stuff to edit them, will repost them when i am done but they will not be the Flawless Host anymore. Annoying i know but thank to someones good advice i am going to change it all, edit and repost thanks


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

gothik said:


> dave could you remove the following A spaceman came calling, Eternal Vengeance and Our Fathers Legacy...


Done

And HOES 12-09 added


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

April 2013 HOES entries added.


----------



## Majere613

I just posted a few stories. I was popping in to add a link to the blog I originally posted them on, but this seems a better way:

Suffer Not the Alien: A diplomatic reception doesn't seem like the right place for a Deathwatch sergeant, but in this case the Governor really is spoiling his guests.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=202186

The Champion: A Sister of Battle awakes in the Arena of Commoragh with little memory of who she is or how she came to be there.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=202194

The Greenwater Bargain: The Tau Water Caste bribes the Blood Axe Clan to help them with a Chaos problem. What could possibly go wrong?
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=202202


----------



## Nuna

It's a good idea.


----------

